# 12/26 Raw Discussion Thread: Braun Strowman's Rampage Continues



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope last week was a sign of Strowman just coming in and destroying superstars until he's given what he wants as opposed to attacking the likes of Reigns to start a feud - I don't want that right now.

I wonder if Foley calms Strowman down by guaranteeing him #30 at the Rumble or something similar? - Either way, last week had me EVEN more interested in Strowman and I can't wait to see what they have planned this week. He's the best thing going right now for me and the only thing drawing me to this show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Brawn kill spree continues.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this going to be live? Don't they normally tape these shows?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

The preview actually looked really really good until I saw Enzo and Jinder Mahal.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow I'm not really looking forward to this show. Tuesday on the other hand....


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

My boy Braun is gonna destroy Mick Foley tonight to write him off, i reckon.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Now that Owens and Reigns are facing each other at the Rumble and Seth's already defeated Jericho, curious to see what's in store for Rollins tonight leading up to the Rumble.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Now that Owens and Reigns are facing each other at the Rumble and Seth's already defeated Jericho, curious to see what's in store for Rollins tonight leading up to the Rumble.


I imagine he'll probably announce himself in the Rumble match, but yeah there is still like a month until the event, you'd expect him to be in some sort of feud leading up to it. 

Jericho/Rollins seems done to death.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Now that Owens and Reigns are facing each other at the Rumble and Seth's already defeated Jericho, curious to see what's in store for Rollins tonight leading up to the Rumble.


Whatever it is, I think it's going to lead to Seth Rollins entering the rumble match at #1 :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Jericho/Rollins seems done to death.


Yeah hopefully they move on from that.




DammitC said:


> Whatever it is, I think it's going to lead to Seth Rollins entering the rumble match at #1 :mark:


I think he'll be the #1 entrant to the Rumble as well. He was #2 at the Rumble in 2014 and lasted almost 50 mins in it. I can see him having a similar run and then Triple H costing him the match.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I guess I'm gonna watch Raw again since its building up to the Rumble. Hopefully it won't suck tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I imagine he'll probably announce himself in the Rumble match, but yeah there is still like a month until the event, you'd expect him to be in some sort of feud leading up to it.
> 
> Jericho/Rollins seems done to death.


Well since they are heading towards HHH vs Rollins at WM, I could see him starting to bicker with Stephanie again leading up to the Rumble. He's been saying the last few weeks now that we wants HHH, so why no at least build up some tension with Stephanie again. I'm not sure if Seth will be the #1 entrant, but I could see Stephanie making sure that happens in order to stick it to him as the story progresses. He'll most likely be one of the final four before HHH returns to screw him over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well since they are heading towards HHH vs Rollins at WM, I could see him starting to bicker with Stephanie again leading up to the Rumble. He's been saying the last few weeks now that we wants HHH, so why no at least build up some tension with Stephanie again. I'm not sure if Seth will be the #1 entrant, but I could see Stephanie making sure that happens in order to stick it to him as the story progresses. He'll most likely be one of the final four before HHH returns to screw him over.


I thought Lesnar and Goldberg were announced as #1 and #2 entrants, or have I just made that up? :lol

I don't see HHH coming back on a Boxing Day Raw to be fair - I doubt Stephanie will even be on the show. I guess the real shit will start next week on the first Raw of the year. It still amazes me that despite Rollins being up there as one of the main eventers on Raw and he's not in any feud to speak of heading into the new year and the guy he's SUPPOSED to be feuding with hasn't been seen in about 4 months.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I thought Lesnar and Goldberg were announced as #1 and #2 entrants, or have I just made that up? :lol


Nah they just announced they would enter the Rumble, no mention at what number they will enter. Seems highly unlikely that they would come in so early.




> It still amazes me that despite Rollins being up there as one of the main eventers on Raw and he's not in any feud to speak of heading into the new year and the guy he's SUPPOSED to be feuding with hasn't been seen in about 4 months.


Completely unacceptable on Triple H's part, really. He should have put his ego aside and actually done what's best for business and show up to move things along. If you are not going to commit then don't get involved to just leave everything in a holding pattern.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

Since when is Jericho afraid of heights? He's been in a ton of ladder matches and has been somewhat of a high flyer over his career. It just makes no sense.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Strowman, what you going to do tonight?

I know what I want you do tonight and that is to take a beating from none other then Lesnar.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Will Emmalina finally debut?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Whatever it is, I think it's going to lead to Seth Rollins entering the rumble match at #1 :mark:


:Cocky


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> Strowman, what you going to do tonight?
> 
> I know what I want you do tonight and that is to take a beating from none other then Lesnar.


Lesnar's needle ridden ass couldn't even batter fish. Strowman should just throw him off the stage and rid us all of that waste of space. :mark:



Dolorian said:


> Completely unacceptable on Triple H's part, really. He should have put his ego aside and actually done what's best for business and show up to move things along. If you are not going to commit then don't get involved to just leave everything in a holding pattern.


Especially considering HHH is backstage every single night..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I want Seth to just interfere in every match to piss off Steph and Trips. :Cocky


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

CWFan said:


> Since when is Jericho afraid of heights? He's been in a ton of ladder matches and has been somewhat of a high flyer over his career. It just makes no sense.


TBF I'd be shitting myself if that shitty cage broke apart :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Can Chris Jericho overcome his fear of heights before Royal Rumble?

:lol are they seriously basing the Reigns vs Owens match around that, how bloody pathetic.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Rated R™ said:


> Strowman, what you going to do tonight?
> 
> I know what I want you do tonight and that is to take a beating from none other then Lesnar.


I don't see that confrontation happening just yet. At least not where they seriously get down to it. But to be honest, when they do, I'd rather see it the other way around. I've seen about all of Bork I can handle for one lifetime. Give him some time to recover his stature from the Goldberg loss, just enough to make it worth something of a rub for somebody else to kick his ass into permanent retirement. And I got no problem if that somebody is Strowman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can Chris Jericho overcome his fear of heights before Royal Rumble?
> 
> :lol are they seriously basing the Reigns vs Owens match around that, how bloody pathetic.


Not just that but what is the idea here? For me to feel sorry for poor little heel Jericho due to his fear of heights after he has costed Rollins/Reigns four consecutive title matches? You should be making me hate the guy and thinking he deserves to be on that cage, not trying to make me feel sorry for him or even find it funny at this point. The whole feud needs a more serious tone and the JeriKO act does not provides it.

It is just awful writing, no wonder they are so ineffective as heels.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Tonight, we're gonna have a main event handicap match between Braun Strowman and Rollins/Reigns and it will end in a BRAWL. :dance


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Can Chris Jericho overcome his fear of heights before Royal Rumble?
> 
> :lol are they seriously basing the Reigns vs Owens match around that, how bloody pathetic.


The final nail in the coffin of the "Kevin Owens Championship Run" ... hammered in place.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Will be interesting to see what sort of raw they put on in front of a full house in Chicago. One would assume a Christmas themed raw but that might frustrate many in attendance


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Will be interesting to see what sort of raw they put on in front of a full house in Chicago. One would assume a Christmas themed raw but that might frustrate many in attendance


And at home... :lol


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

validreasoning said:


> Will be interesting to see what sort of raw they put on in front of a full house in Chicago. One would assume a Christmas themed raw but that might frustrate many in attendance


They had all the Christmas decor out at last mondays raw... hope they dont do it again


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> Will be interesting to see what sort of raw they put on in front of a full house in Chicago. One would assume a Christmas themed raw but that might frustrate many in attendance


They did a Christmas show last week, so really hope they don't do it a 2nd time.

As for Raw, I really wouldn't mind if Strowman had his personal night of destruction like Kane and Undertaker did back in 98.

Hell, if they had done that last week, the show would have been infinitely better.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The preparations for tonight's Raw viewing begin!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

It would be cool if WWE surprised up by having Lesnar on to write off Foley. The thing about it is that he doesn't need a reason to do anything, other than he wants to, but if that doesn't happen, then yeah, I can totally see Strowman destroying his hip.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> They did a Christmas show last week, so really hope they don't do it a 2nd time.


They had Christmas stuff on stage but they certainly didn't do a Christmas themed show last week

They have the stage decked out tonight so I expect alot of Christmas stuff ie girls dressed up as elves, Christmas match of some kind, multiple appearances by santa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813541851567419392


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello my WF torture addicts. My body is ready for fuckery...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813544817296740353
If true, then I'd rather see him attack Foley than Strowman. And Goldberg is gonna be on Raw next week anyway so yeah, it works.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> They had Christmas stuff on stage but they certainly didn't do a Christmas themed show last week
> 
> They have the stage decked out tonight so I expect alot of Christmas stuff ie girls dressed up as elves, Christmas match of some kind, multiple appearances by santa
> 
> ...


Having a bunch of trees and presents around the stage was enough of a Christmas show for me. I personally don't really see the need to do it again especially since Christmas is over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman/Lesnar backstage staredown would be fucking awesome.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not expecting too much tonight. But hope they surprise me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Braun really is a monster.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Not expecting too much tonight. But hope they surprise me.


There are Lesnar rumors.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun to me has deserved the push. This man has improved like crazy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

These blockbuster movie recaps are terrible..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Raw has such a better theme song then smackdown


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Emasculating time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot the show was in Chicago Tonight. Get rdy for the CM Punk chants.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ehh.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Say what you want, but Stephanie knows how to get heat.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The booking for stroman has been near perfect


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Opening with Steph...ok, let's see where this goes...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Stephanie here to kick off the final Raw of 2016? What a moment!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys! Excited for Raw this week since last week had a refreshing ending!

*Style and grace! rjhfbjhrbvtrbhbhjrg Simbo grace!....*

Yeah....I'm gonna watch the Dallas game.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Supreme Goddess Stephanie is here. :mark::mark::mark:

Business has just picked up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck these geeks and their Punk chants.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cm punk chants and a Kamala mask.

Fantastic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

_*"SHE'S A BAWSE ASS BITCH! BITCH! BITCH! BITCH! BITCH! BITCH! BITCH!"*_


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Steph already making me want to watch football. Lol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stephanie with that burial of Punk :ha


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BURN


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, this is just what everyone needed to sign off 2016 in Raw world. fitting really.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Steph with that burn


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well that didn't take long...let it go Chicago.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh shit... Steph dropping CM Punk bombs


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:maury punk chants. Never change Chicago geeks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:clap:clap at that f*cking comeback to the Punk chants.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That shot at Punk :LOL


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh shit shots ired


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that burn

:lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I miss Punk.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You mean.. *Another* piece of Strowman there Saxton? You know, since they already had a match or two?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LMAO Punk was buried hard


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There's one way to kill off the Punk chants. :lol :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Punk got owned :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie's zinger would have been nice if it didn't feel like she spent all day coming up with it.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

fucking roasted Chicago lmao.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aw, that was mean. But CM Punk was actually mentioned :mark:

Seth Rollins with a pop


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph went up a few points for that.:lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

THE MAN

Stephanie actually made me laugh, holy shit.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Oooooh shhhhiiittt. Steph with that fire!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well they had that in the bag I suppose lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Seth sounds ill


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Props Steph, props for kicking them in the balls


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lady balls


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh my god, Sthepanie burying my boy Punk. :mj2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Steph with Dat







to CM Punk.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Cm punk chants and a Kamala mask.
> 
> Fantastic.


:dance


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Is this going to be a good opening segment? Wtf am I watching


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh they remembered that HHH is part of this


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk is more entertaining than everything on both shows not named Jericho or Styles. 

And let's see HHH in MMA.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Punk is more entertaining than everything on both shows not named Jericho or Styles.
> 
> And let's see HHH in MMA.


He will last longer than Punk thats for sure.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dem boos.. :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This Seth run is hot garbage. I miss his heel laugh.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

:HA

That's just never not going to be funny.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I still can't get over that fucking roasting Steph gave CM Punk and Chicago


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GO BACK AND SPEAR THE CHRISTMAS TREES, DAMNIT!*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not changing the channel because The Goddess is still on my screen.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That reaction. This is why he is pushed.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"That's not Braun Strowman! That's the *BIG DOG*!" :cole 

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Could you walk any slower Roman lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> He will last longer than Punk thats for sure.


He'd never try, so it's a moot point.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Made a big mistake "last night"... Botching already


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> He will last longer than Punk thats for sure.


Even Vince McMahon himself would last longer in the cage than Punk did.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Surely Zayn is out next to say he has dibs, otherwise WTF are these guys on Raw doing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

D*mn Seth :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

peach


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fans cheer for them teaming up but boo when they are on their own.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Seth botching too


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Next thing you know Titus and Sin Cara is gonna come out.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stephanie is on fire tonight :ha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

this Rollins/Reigns buddy buddy bullshit is awful.

Rollins should still be a tweener piece of shit who is in it for himself.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Nvm this went to shit quick


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This whole "back in the DAY, yerrrrrrgh" thing they keep doing with Shield Bros RollinsN'Reigns is pretty weak.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Vintage Rollins botch


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Random ass Shield reunion?

NOOO KEEP HIM AWAY, HE HASN'T FORMALLY FORGIVEN ROLLINS YET.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Where's Mic? Someone page Foley please.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They are eating right into Vinces hands


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Chicago crowd is making everyone botch. Oh god steph wtf.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

How on earth is it one night only when they've been doing it for weeks?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I LOVE GODDESS STEPHANIE!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steph kicking Chicagos ass today lol.

Fuck Foley, give me Steph and HHH on Raw. Send Foleys ass to England


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Shield reunion would have been something special, if they haven't done the reunion bit at every chance since Seth went face. At this point, a Shield reunion is more like :bored than anything else.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who pops for a SHIELD reunion? Acting like







or some shit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Did they forget the whole Sami Zayn thing? The one where they build up the feud with Strowman and then ended their first match with a draw. Yep, should have traded him to Snmackdown. Poor dude.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:mark: new day


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

New Day still over!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They doing the tag title rematch earlier than I thought.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wait... Roman wants to defend the US Championship? :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

My God, the Steph-thinks-she's-a-super-cool-heel segment is the worst thing to ever happen to pro wrestling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who pops for a SHIELD reunion? Acting like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When they've done it like 4 times in the past 3 months :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

if New Day win :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins vs Braun 1 on 1...I'm intrigued...let's see how that goes.

Reigns with another US title defense...I'm intrigued too...let's see who the opponent is.

We are off to a good start, Steph's look at me I'm so cool antics aside.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> this Rollins/Reigns buddy buddy bullshit is awful.
> 
> Rollins should still be a tweener piece of shit who is in it for himself.


No

That should be Reigns.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When they've done it like 4 times in the past 3 months :lol


Silly ass Chicago crowd. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> He'd never try, so it's a moot point.


Cause he is smart


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just this once i want one fucking raw without a rematch


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Time for the hot potato tag belts


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

First time watching Raw in months, and of course it starts with a New Day match. Fucking hell


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

What is the probability of Samoa Joe coming out to challenge Roman Reigns?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

INSANEEEE crowed reaction to that shield reunion tease though.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

PanopticonPrime said:


> What is the probability of Samoa Joe coming out to challenge Roman Reigns?


I think they're saving him for the rumble


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thankfully we didn't have to see the whole New Day intro.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

the_hound said:


> just this once i want one fucking raw without a rematch


Vince: Guys what do we do today?

Raw writers: REMATCHES!

Vince: I love it.

Raw writers: Works every time.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

PanopticonPrime said:


> What is the probability of Samoa Joe coming out to challenge Roman Reigns?


This be a city for it to happen


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I laughed so hard when Steph stuck her fist out and Roman & Seth just looked at her like "...really?" :lmao

I hate Steph for teasing The Shield. Don't do that lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro and Sheamus's entrance is awesome.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd is genuinely hot though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hate Steph for teasing The Shield. Don't do that lol.


Then she did her job as a heel


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I like how they cut to Sheamus now before a possible clothing botch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rooting for The New Day to go over tbh.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The New Day is beating the living shit out of Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Those ring post stomps were as accurate and believable as most Cena moves


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> No
> 
> That should be Reigns.


No, it should be Rollins, because:

1: That's what Rollins' character was becoming before they castrated him to get Roman cheeers.
2: Roman doesn't have the charisma to pull that off.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So a tag team title match in the first half hour of three fucking hour show. That's how much the titles mean. 

And the zooming asshole cameraman already has me ready to lose my fucking dinner. 

I'll be reading about this one in the cheat sheets. Good night, kids.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Ref be like "i was with my back turned and now xavier is agonizing in the floor....hm, why did he jump there while sheamus laughs?"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Time for the hot potato tag belts


I seriously hope they don't pull a Sasha/Charlotte fpalm


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I laughed so hard when Steph stuck her fist out and Roman & Seth just looked at her like "...really?" :lmao
> 
> I hate Steph for teasing The Shield. Don't do that lol.


I just hate Steph. What a shame I missed it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Mythbusters marathon on SCI. They're all repeats. But guess what, so is fucking RAW.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> No, it should be Rollins, because:
> 
> 1: That's what Rollins' character was becoming before they castrated him to get Roman cheeers.
> 2: Roman doesn't have the charisma to pull that off.


1-And he was getting apathy reactions, that shit doesn't work with Rollins.
2-Reigns has more "heelish" charisma on his pinky than Rollins on his entire fucking body, what the fuck are you even talking about.

Rollins should be a pure babyface and Reigns should be a smug, cocky heel, everybody with brain should know that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looked like he got more of Sheamus than Xavier :lol


----------



## Xrated48 (Dec 4, 2016)

From that angle it looked like Cesaro accidentally hit sheamus a little.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

That DDT was awesome


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro kneeing Sheamus... :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Cleaner said:


> I just hate Steph. What a shame I missed it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813552414888497152


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice botch recovery by Kofi


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was sloppy af. But kudos to the crowd for not saying anything.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

This rematch seems really out of place tonight. New Day breakup coming?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph's response to the CM Punk chants was killer, should be the default response to that dumb chant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WTF cesaro jumps from the ring apron to the floor, waits for the pin then slides in to break it up

such bollocks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Server botch!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Steph's response to the CM Punk chants was killer, should be the default response to that dumb chant.


Exactly. It's been 3 years, fans need to let it go. It doesn't have the same effect on Stephanie or Vince it might've 3 years ago.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, the new day will break up soon. Triple Threat at mania maybe?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol servers. So will the New Day's gimmick be the power of negativity now?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Uh, that John Cena return advertisement.

That removed any doubt whatsoever that he wasn't headlining WM for the WWE title. They may as well make an advertisement that screams "John Cena is headlining WM33 in a title match". The only question now is whether it's against Styles or Taker, and that'll probably be answered tomorrow.

If Cena's entering the Royal Rumble, Styles has a major chance to defend against him at WM33 since it's unlikely Cena is beating Taker for his 16th title. If it's Cena/Styles at Royal Rumble, it's obviously Cena/Taker with Taker walking out champion at WM33.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

D*mn forum crashing.

This video package trying to re-legitimize Bork :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> 1-And he was getting apathy reactions, that shit doesn't work with Rollins.
> 2-*Reigns has more "heelish" charisma on his pinky than Rollins on his entire fucking body, what the fuck are you even talking about.
> *
> Rollins should be a pure babyface and Reigns should be a smug, cocky heel, everybody with brain should know that.


All of what you wrote is ridiculous, but the highlighted specifically so. It's kinda depressing that Reigns marks still hold on to this fantasy that Reigns is charismatic.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Punk's gonna get trolled on Twitter endlessly for that Steph comment.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2J with the clean a** vest.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

That reaction to Jeri-KO tho


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GOLDBERG NEXT WEEK :mark: :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> All of what you wrote is ridiculous, but the highlighted specifically so. It's kinda depressing that Reigns marks still hold on to this fantasy that Reigns is charismatic.


He actively lacks charisma, which is a shame because he's got the look and athleticism.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho is so awesome:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SQUASH EM DOWN MANNNNNN


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Headliner said:


> lol servers. So will the New Day's gimmick be the power of negativity now?


I would like to see the New Day shun everybody by using the Power of Negativity as heels


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SQUASH EM DOWN MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I just hope Owens screams "monkaaaaaaaayyys" at some point tonight.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, that never gets old with Jericho. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SPEAR THE STROWMAN TREE, DAMNIT!*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. It's The Golden Truth and Bayley. Channel changing time.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho poking the beast. :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Strowman put his beard in Jericho's mouth. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dusty Rhodes pandering? Fuck off WWE


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

You didn't win cause you're a Stupid Idiot!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Completely mis-read Bailey's shirt for a second


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a great gift


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

That's actually pretty cute I'm not gonna lie


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WWE is really weird now. There's rarely an actual promo, where a person tells you what they're about and really tries to sell themselves and a match. Instead, there's a bunch of filler skits.

I think that's why Goldberg's promos went over so well. They were real promos.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dusty.. :frown2:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dusty man! :mj2


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Great heel move holy shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another match because of a Bayley bear? :lol


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

maybe it is just me but owen's universal tilte looks like a replica


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:vincecry


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Great heel move holy shit.


Yeah it's got me pissed and I like G&A. Good work.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> All of what you wrote is ridiculous, but the highlighted specifically so. It's kinda depressing that Reigns marks still hold on to this fantasy that Reigns is charismatic.


Roman has always ozeed physical charisma, his haters, who must be dumb idiots who never learned the concept of charisma in school are the only people who could deny that shit.

Do you even fucking know what charisma is? Son?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> Punk's gonna get trolled on Twitter endlessly for that Steph comment.


Good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Another match because of a Bayley bear? :lol


Bayley bears are heat magnets


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> WWE is really weird now. There's rarely an actual promo, where a person tells you what they're about and really tries to sell themselves and a match. Instead, there's a bunch of filler skits.
> 
> I think that's why Goldberg's promos went over so well. They were real promos.


Jack Swagger had one on SDLive weeks after the brand-split.

"I'm a two time All-American American and I got a stone cold fox of a wife! WAAAOOOOFFFHH!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Nice segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WWE always plays too much with the dead.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh Gallows and Anderson...

The type of dudes who get invited to a party because they think they are part of the cool kids only to arrive and realize it's a







for them.

Note this only refers to the WWE version of Gallows and Anderson, not the kickass team known as Guns & Gallows in NJPW.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Roman has always ozeed physichal charisma, his haters, who must be dumb idiots who never learned the concept of charisma in school are the only people who could deny that shit.
> 
> Do you even fucking know what charisma is? Son?


so captain obvious what is it


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That was such a cute moment with Bayley and Goldust!!! Awwww!!!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"historic match" counter is up to one.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I see a dumb useless tag team in the background.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman Reigns sees the overblown rocket push this "Sing" movie is getting and gets jealous.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ahh the epitome of a channel change! Nia jax!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nia Jax is freaking huge in person. She's more intimidating than a lot of male security guards.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Roman has always ozeed physical charisma, his haters, who must be dumb idiots who never learned the concept of charisma in school are the only people who could deny that shit.
> 
> Do you even fucking know what charisma is? Son?


Rage more, fanboy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh sh*t it's Scarlett Boredeaux, ROH's ring announcer.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That's actually a good way to use a jobber. Nice promo.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP to this girl.. :done


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Scarlett is cute.

Nia is...uhhh...._'Schumer-esque_'. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Roman has always ozeed physical charisma, his haters, who must be dumb idiots who never learned the concept of charisma in school are the only people who could deny that shit.
> 
> Do you even fucking know what charisma is? Son?


Being put in a position to troll fans simply by standing there isn't charisma. Otherwise, Eva Marie is the most charismatic female in the business. 

lol at this jobber match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Scarlett gotta booooooty.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Even worse.. A jobber match... Scarlett is pretty hot for a 50 year old


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yawnnnnnnnn


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn! Who's this chick?! :book


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Why does WWE even bother with the jobber interviews? Let your own talent say something instead damnit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Scarlett got a booty


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Awefulldust


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Corey.. Cole is not better than that.

:wut


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Whoop that trick, Nia :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Scarlet doesn't wear red :hmm:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SCARLETT BAYBAY !!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Why does WWE even bother with the jobber interviews? Let your own talent say something instead damnit


Because then you'd have to hear Nia Jax speak. And it's bad enough having to look at her.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Jobber looked better than Nia.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Scarlett Bordeaux is a hottie, I knew I recognized her from another wrestling promotion.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nia music have to go that no monster music


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Raw needs more Scarlett.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> :vincecry




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813560857418313728:batista3


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Is that Scarlett Bordeaux with blonde hair?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Hate to admit that I popped for Cole's Gone With the Wind line, but it was so out of nowhere.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Nia bores me to near-death every time she shows up. Strowman also does.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Is that Scarlett Bordeaux with blonde hair?


Yeah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hell yeah Scarlett Bordeaux!!!


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Passive aggressive black lady


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Nia Jax destroying those little indy girls.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Because then you'd have to hear Nia Jax speak. And it's bad enough having to look at her.


Makes sense.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why are they replaying the whole match? LOL.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So Saxton, Bailey is psychic? Dreaming of a title that didn't exist when she was a child? Anyone know how to get a hold of her? I gotta dollar for a lottery ticket!
:wut

Lord, these announcers are idiots..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bailey achieving her childhood dream and becoming wwe raw womens champion, sorry but WTF saxton

GO GET HIM KING ROSS


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn! Blonde hair threw me off a bit with Scarlett. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Bayley bears are heat magnets


*They should make Bayley bear magnets to REALLY get some heat!* 8*D


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Bring Velvet Sky next, just to see her get destroyed


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol they missed an entire segment


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess and The Queen :mark::mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Stephanie looks horrible lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho just called himself a Sexy Piñata :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho is great and all but this whole JeriKO thing is played out already...time to move things along already.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sexy pinata :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

So they're giving away the PPV match on free tv, again lol.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Kevin Owens? meh


----------



## griff_152 (Apr 2, 2013)

What did Steph say to burn punk? Missed the start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this TNA?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So KO and Roman facing each other again tonight...then at the Rumble...smh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Because we haven't seen enough of Roman beating KO this past 2 months :fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh man it's Dora The Explorer.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok that was underwhelming even tho i understand they did it to build tension between him and Jericho.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bayley :dance




BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Whoop that trick, Nia :lol








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813563291112878080


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Can we fast forward to the Rumble where Jericho and Owens finally break up? They were good for a while, now that the jokes have worn thin you're just left with the weakest main event heel tandem ever.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IT'S ASPERGERS.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus. 

KO/Roman... again, then again at RR. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

the_hound said:


> so captain obvious what is it


Look for it on google or something.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bayley out for a promo... Uh oh


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY!!!!:bayley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness Dora the Explorer has a mic too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Horrendous mic work :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Again? We couldn't even get a new matchup for the US Title?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice cheap pop Bayley, how 'bout the "Bang Bang"?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Charlotte


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Queen to save the show!!!! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> Can we fast forward to the Rumble where Jericho and Owens finally break up? They were good for a while, now that the jokes have worn thin you're just left with the weakest main event heel tandem ever.


It has run it's course already they should have broken up by now or we at least should be seen much more conflict between both. Every segment they do now I feel like I have seen it a billion times already.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte looks good in red.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank goodness The Queen and her glorious hooters are here to save us from Dora the Explorer.


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

Finally, an actual female wrestler on the screen.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Charlotte! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope Seth is added to the match at the rumble making it a triple threat


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Kinda Late but I think it's time for Shemas/Cesaro to go up against another Tag Team. Let TND do something else.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Owens-Reigns again :MAD

Seriously they're running out of ME matches, that's why we've seen a combination of Rollins/Reigns v KO/Jericho so many times...

So damn boring.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Abisial said:


> So they're giving away the PPV match on free tv, again lol.


Think of the ratings bro! :russo


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlotte is so good at being a heel that you know she's gotta be a bitch in real life. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bayley can't cut a promo without stopping to think every sentence. Horrible.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Great catch there with Charlotte's shoulder going up at the last moment.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Charlotte looks good in red.


she'd look better with a ballgag and a bag over his head.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

LMAO the guy in the Iowa State hoodie is looking at Charlotte like a starving man eyes a cheeseburger.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Owens-Reigns again :MAD
> 
> Seriously they're running out of ME matches, that's why we've seen a combination of Rollins/Reigns v KO/Jericho so many times...
> 
> So damn boring.


I mean, they could use Rusev or Sami but nope, they have to make KO Roman's bitch again


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Charlotte's boring as fuck...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Bayley can't cut a promo without stopping to think every sentence. Horrible.


For real. She's so nervous that it makes ME nervous watching on tv.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Becky and Alexa's back and forth promos are so much better than this.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh look, ANOTHER rematch. Come on WWE are you even trying :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaaaaas. Baena! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Charlotte looks good in red.


*Lookin' Royal as a Muthafucka!* (I'd fuck her & make her a mutha. lol)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813566056451043328


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dana probably going to botch counting to 3 like she does everything else lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So you're sick of us shoving Charlotte vs Sasha down your throats? Now we shove Charlotte vs Bayley down your throats. :vince2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dana Brooke


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Bayley wins the title tonight and Charlotte wins it back at the Rumble, book it vince!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes Dana Brooke. I'm glad that Charlotte got a ref that's gonna call it down the middle.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I was wondering what happened to Dana.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Would the selection of Charles Robinson have gone over the heads of the new generation?*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd doesn't give a flying fuck and they have been hot most of the night

Both promos were so bad tbh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This was the jobber, that fought Nia Jax. Scarlett.. Scarlett Bordeaux.. She's hot af :homer :homer :homer


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Why the fuck are they having another match right now? Are they trying to see if they can have more re-matches than Charlotte and Sasha did?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Dana may not be a super model, but shit is still more fuckabable than most of this ugly division.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Could Owens vs Jericho end up being for the US title? It would seem like a good fit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dana big titty brooke,rematch again, why even bother with big ppvs if your going to have constant rematches

is 2K booking this shit


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOAR. REMATCHES. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Charlotte reminds me of Bret hart on the mic. It takes both of them forever to get to the point and they drawl on which feels like forever.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Charlotte vs Bayley AGAIN? 

Owens/Reigns too? 

What's the fucking point of PPV's then?


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

STOP. GIVING. US. PPV. MATCHES. ON. EVERY. EPISODE. OF. RAW


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Dana may not be a super model, but shit is still more fuckabable than most of this ugly division.


Yeah I agree.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I like Bayley but she really needs work on the mic. That girl is not good a promos.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Becky and Alexa's back and forth promos are so much better than this.


better looking too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Charlotte looks amazing.. And Dana is a worthless fat fuck


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the same matches week after week, I rather watch bayley try and earn a title shot by facing someone else.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Another Reigns/Owen match, but for the US title. If WWE could make it anymore obvious who the winner at Royal Rumble is, they probably would. Reigns ain't winning. He's going to likely beat Owens again tonight, and this is all just so that he can lose at Royal Rumble. Typical WWE booking.

Is there really a chance that KO/Jericho is for the Universal title at WM33? Why do I get the feeling that Goldberg/Brock may go in an unexpected direction at this rate? If KO is keeping the title beyond Royal Rumble, I just find it hard to believe it'll be until WM33. JeriKO isn't a big enough match. And if Reigns ain't winning it, which seems pretty obvious now, then the only option on Raw remaining is either Goldberg or Lesnar.

I'm guessing Balor/KO or Balor/KO/Jericho is the Universal title match. That's really underwhelming for WM33.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disqualify that pos. No way to treat a ref.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Man this raw is caca.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh sigh


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

They couldn't wait to change refs on the finish right? CHARLOTTE MUST END 2017 AS A 20 TIME CHAMPION DAMNIT!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bailey is kind of like a female Hogan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I would rather watch Ellsworth


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

It's the yearly Christmas throwaway episode ... I'm just mad I didn't have snacks ready


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

AngryConsumer said:


> Raw needs more Scarlett.


But let her wear her propper attire.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Had to take a step out, d*mn Dana in the ref outfit kada


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Bailey is kind of like a female Hogan.


Except Hogan actually has talent.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Bailey is kind of like a female Hogan.


Without the charisma, mic work or overall ability.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dana's titties are god tier in that shirt.

don't disagree, because we all know that you're lying.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Raw needs more Scarlett.


Yes it does.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I also agree with them doing PPV matches every episode. It makes the PPV's seem pointless as hell. 

Maybe it's due the the limited roster but maybe they should start calling people up from NXT/Signing newer people and get them straight to the main roster.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

BAH GAWD WHAT AN UNPREDICTABLE FINISH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana is THICCC


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Without the charisma, mic work or overall ability.


Bayley is a better wrestler though


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayley should've been disqualified anyway. Great win for The Queen.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Braun Strowman multi-tasking :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This fuckery...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank god it's over.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Braun is like "SEE STEPH, I JUST SQUASHED STEVE!!!"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Strowman is multitasking! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"I asked him where Sami Zayn was, but he didn't answer me quick enough" - Braun fucking Strowman 2016 :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So.......no Sami Zayn on this Raw either?

He better attack Strowman at the end of the show or something.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Heel Neville :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sami Zayn to cost Strowman the match then. I imagine Zayn shows up and Strowman chases him to get counted out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"He won't be able to walk once I'm done with him"
"I can do both at the same time"

That didn't sound gay at all


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Devil-Neville coming up.

Best part of RAW most likley.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun is a damn trip.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

"I'm multi-tasking"

Strowman is the fucking best

:duck


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So now Strouman is Steph's bitch too? Wasn't Kane corporate enough, they needed another monster?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ii wonder if we'll get a CW rematch


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Heel Neville. 

Here comes the highlight of the night. :mark:


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

This Neville guys accent is awfulness


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Final boss Neville :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes. This is the Neville I wanted. So hyped.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They should slow Neville's theme down.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I've actually grown to really like Braun. They've handled his booking correctly. He's a monster heel, which is something WWE has been lacking lately. Gotta give them some props for this one. 

Neville needs new music. This doesn't fit his heel persona.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Neville Devil in the house! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Liger!Liger! said:


> So now Strouman is Steph's bitch too? Wasn't Kane corporate enough, they needed another monster?


She's Stephanie McMahon. The entire world should be her bitch.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


>


You know she got titties when she's shaped like the letter "P"


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

You know it's so refreshing to see Neville actually being used. On top of that he's been doing a bang up job as a heel so far. Just goes to show you that WWE can do things right when they want to.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Damnit, I wanted more Noam-Alicia-Cedric trainwreck fuckery :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Strowman/Sami LMS could be epic if booked right.


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

Neville really does need to change his entrance music. Not very heel like in my opinion.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That was basically a face promo by Neville. Told everybody he will kick ass and take lives, then does it clean. What´s there supposed to hate? Wants to win and does. Isn´t that what every wrestler wants.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Damnit, I wanted more Noam-Alicia-Cedric trainwreck fuckery :lol


That shit is my Days Of Our Lives. I just want to watch my stories!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ARIES ON RAW!

FUTURE WORLD CHAMPION!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Austin Aries on commentary again :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AUSTIN ARIES *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Aries on RAW BAY BEE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully Neville makes short work of this geek.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

No reaction for Toe Jam Perkins


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

TJ Perkins the jobber of the cruiserweights lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Couple of women matches, then CW's, they really gave up tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJ "Lol I'm a gamer nerd that loves to dab" Perkins.


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

Is this jabroni really dabbing still? What a geek.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

his entrance shows tjp as champion, it also waits for player one to select yet always comes out last.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heel Neville is dope as fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> TJ "Lol I'm a gamer nerd that loves to dab" Perkins.


The worst guy they could have chosen to win the CWC and to debut as a champ for the CW division on RAW.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Duelking chants... a reaction. I'm done with Chicago ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's amazing how much of a badass Neville is and how much of a ******* Perkins is, yet we're supposed to cheer Perkins and boo Neville


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Neville saving the division, the crowd is actually hot for a CW match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


>


I think each of those may "literally" be bigger than her melon.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Aries is so good on commentary..


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I clowned on them about it before, but now I'm kind of glad WWE changes the ring ropes and lighting for the CW division. Makes it easier to just flip back to the game after flipping over to RAW during a commercial...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chicago chanting for Austin Aries :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The worst guy they could have chosen to win the CWC and to debut as a champ for the CW division on RAW.


 Ibushi would have won it if he signed.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Erik. said:


> It's amazing how much of a badass Neville is and *how much of a ******* Perkins is,* yet we're supposed to cheer Perkins and boo Neville


Come on broh, don't be so harsh, dude is just a power ranger.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dumbo joke by Aries :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Respect to TJP for wrestling in Christmas Kobe's though.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm pretty sure 1/2 of the guys in attendance are thinking "man, I could squash this perkins guy"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That finish was awkward as hell


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The worst guy they could have chosen to win the CWC and to debut as a champ for the CW division on RAW.


Pretty sure TJ Perkins wasn't their first choice. Then again, after a month, Kota Ibushi probably would have ended up as just another talent on the roster after winning the Cruiserweight Championship, which I think is the guy WWE really wanted as their first champion.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why did the ref restart the count?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Neville: I'm going to obliterate this division.

Wins by grabbing tights.

K.


Though Neville's promo work is great right now.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

The interview lady is almost as tall as neville lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They didn't let Neville do shit, who the fuck was the agent of this match?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Gah, Neville should've run through someone tonight. I get that Perkins was the first champ so he's gotta look okay, but they could've used a Bollywood boy or something.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes, the rollup holding the thighs, the most deadly move of them all


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Liger!Liger! said:


> I'm pretty sure 1/2 of the guys in attendance are thinking "man, I could squash this perkins guy"


or maybe they where thinking, why the fuck did i buy a ticket for this shit


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great promo by Neville :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Neville is killing promos...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the interview lady's bust.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck yeah, Neville is killing it man. I love heel Neville.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hmm a lot of hate for perkins in here. i can't think of a better babyface for the division than perkins, and dude is great in the ring as well. the same thing goes for neville as a heel.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Who would have thought Neville would be one of the best talkers on RAW?! I'm dead fucking serious.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville is now anti-america.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:ha

Internet "Yay Heel Neville!"

"Quick Neville!! Do generic foreign heel promo!"
:vince2

Internet: "Awww"


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The passion is there, good stuff from Neville. But holy shit is the content bad. DON'T CALL YOURSELF BLAND ON LIVE TV.

These smark-pandering promos gotta go already.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Neville really is killing it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Now that´s a proper promo.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They should just replace Byron with Austin Aries.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Can we talk about how good a heel commentator Corey Graves is? He's the best they've had in years. Super knowledgeable, quick-witted and appreciates the heels perfectly.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev crushing scrubs will never get old.

Lana with that slap. :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The content of Neville's promo was good, the what chants pissed me off though.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Neville's promo made up for the end direction of that match. fpalm fucking agents.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

the_hound said:


> or maybe they where thinking, why the fuck did i buy a ticket for this shit


Or even better, they are thinking "you know what? I'll just chant random things to stand out, I'M THE STAR HERE DAMNIT!"

I swear I would mute the TV during a fucking prime Roddy Piper promo just to get rid of the crowd's annoying chants, good god almighty.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude in a wheelchair.:mj4

Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Enzo in a wheelchair :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really don't feel for Enzo in this storyline. Trying to sleep with another man's wife...you get what you have coming.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, Neville adding some truth to his promo :nice

And get Byron the fuck away from the commentators table and keep Double A


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Say what you will. Aries has come into is own as part of the announce team. He looks the part, he has the mic skills, he has the adlib.. If the guy never rises to the main roster he has a future as a commentator. He's really fucking good at it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

the_hound said:


> or maybe they where thinking, why the fuck did i buy a ticket for this shit


or maybe they're thinking "cm punk. cm punk. cm punk."


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

omg he's in a wheelchair. yet was standing about doing social media QnA


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Headliner said:


> This dude in a wheelchair.:mj4
> 
> Please tell me this is a joke.


The whole show is, you though you were watching something serious? CHIKARA is more serious than some of WWE's storylines, and I say that after seeing people blow Invisible grenades on ants, mind you.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The good tonight:
-Neville v Perkins has been the best thing of the night and the crowd got into it because Neville gives the division context.
-Austin Aries' joke about Neville's ears.
-Y2JKO. Drink it in maaaan.
-Super Macho Man Braun Strowman.
-Woods put in some strong work in the tag title match. He should be the CW world champion.


I want a confrontation between Super Macho Man and Bill Goldberg next week. Fuck Sami Zayn.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

That CW math was great. TJP was kicking ass there. Neville was awesome too.

But WTF @ that promo at the end. That shit just came out of nowhere. Would've been better if they just left the america shit out of it.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Who would have thought Neville would be one of the best talkers on RAW?! I'm dead fucking serious.


Cuz he's actually cutting a promo instead of going for laffs in a backstage skit, or sharing the ring with Steph while she chews the scenery.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dope SD package for tomorrow.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Good little match with Neville and TJP, and fantastic promo from Neville.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That's right, let's just promote our "rival" during our tv time!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hes in a wheel chair oh god.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Why in the hell is Boring Corbin of all people in a world title match?

Do they not care?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


That's what I want to see Rusev do to him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This wheelchair thing is so lame....hurry it up already


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wild Card finals? Are WWE really continuing this "Wild Card" bullshit they never actually explained? Ever? Seriously.. They never once explained anything about this


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I didn't think Enzo could look any more like a fucking geek than what he does right now rolling out in that wheelchair. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They did this angle with Rusev and Enzo so they could push Big Cass with Enzo as his mouthpiece.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the hell is going with Enzo's hair. :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Godway said:


> The passion is there, good stuff from Neville. But holy shit is the content bad. DON'T CALL YOURSELF BLAND ON LIVE TV.
> 
> These smark-pandering promos gotta go already.


Why not? He needs a reason to be mad. He needs a reason to turn his back on the fans. Simply he needs a reason to turn heel and that was the reason. Nobody cared about his boring Harry Potter gimmick. And cause he knows it is true he delivered it with passion. 

As for the allegedly weak end. 

Just because he cheated to win, does not mean he could not have won the match clean. The persona of a babyface is to win fair and square. The persona of a heel is to win by any means necessary and if he can pull tights and win in two minutes and get away with, then he does it. 

You complain about the lack of heels and then you complain a guy cheating to win. 

_
Tomorrow on Smackdown, but we are back on the A-show._ 

I swear somebody does such self-destructive marketing in a professionally run business once. 2nd time he´s hidden in the basement to avoid damaging the product or fired.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does Enzo look like he just got electrocuted?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It would really help if they had Enzo come out wearing a leg cast to make this believable.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao that fan


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Just starting raw . God almighty Stephaine McMahon is the most Cringeworthy person I've ever seen on television. She honestly is corny as hell. Get off my tv!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> They did this angle with Rusev and Enzo so they could push Big Cass with Enzo as his mouthpiece.


Pretty much.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Vince McMahon says he wants RAW and SD go to war, and RAW just hyped SD(live). I don't know why do I even bother to pay attention to that crap anymore.

Fuck Enzo & Cass.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HAHAHAHA THAT FUCKING FAN


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

that guy in the audience is wearing his hair :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The fan behind Enzo is the MVP of RAW by far.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The rest of the roster is fortunate Enzo is 5'7 instead of 6'4.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Enzo's schtick is really getting old. And Cass is just boring with no personality.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

THAT FAN WAS AMAZING, KEEP THE CAMERA ON HIM FOR THE REST OF RAW PLEASE :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cass is so slow and simple with his promos.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

DON'T LET CASS TALK FOR FUCKS SAKE


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cass is so awkward doing promos, it is like he is going through cue cards on his head.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well big cass, the reason they wont attack you is because you can't bump for shit


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, raw just aint worth waiting up to watch tonight, i'm tired, it's boxing day and ... well i'm too tired to hang around for nothing to happen, when I can watch what i missed in two hours tomorrow. 

love you guys but i'm out. night.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Horrible promo. 

Both of them tanked in Chicago FGS, they would have popped for anything mildly funny.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Slapping the taste of out people's mouth. Why are you stealing the Rock's material.


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

Big Cass is pure trash.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was probably Cass' best promo.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cass sounds like he's reading off a TelePrompTer


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Or Cass, you could just have a friend that can keep his dick in his pants?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Just starting raw . God almighty Stephaine McMahon is the most Cringeworthy person I've ever seen on television. She honestly is corny as hell. Get off my tv!


She is. The World's Foremost Twat.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i've never heard anyone try so hard to announciate every word properly like cass does.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG The Ravishing Russian Goddess


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OH SHIT! Jinder Mahal?! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh what a shocker


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So Enzo just mocked the disabled?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jinder is juiced to the damn gills.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jinder has entrance music?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So throwing the whole suspension of belief aside. Why is Cass always fighting Enzo's battles? Doesn't he realize he's only helping support Enzo's attitude and demeanor by fighting his battles for him. If this was real life, Enzo would be the type of friend that would get his friend hurt (stab/shot/whatever) because of his propensity to run his mouth and talk smack to the wrong person.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

What's crazy is Cass is doing that cadence in his promos on purpose. Why, I have no idea.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I cannot believe how petty this company is. They have absolutely killed off Rusev, for reasons that seem to be related to his choice of mate. This is a guy that they pushed really hard, and it actually paid off!

It's sheer arrogance on WWE's part. If there was another company in the States that was worth a damn, Rusev would go there and tear it up.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Did Cass fuck up Enzo's back?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Therapy said:


> Wild Card finals? Are WWE really continuing this "Wild Card" bullshit they never actually explained? Ever? Seriously.. They never once explained anything about this


They explained it on Talking Smack. Daniel said: Wildcard FINAL? When did we have wildcard preliminaries? Oh right that was some shit Vince came up with yesterday, so we have to roll with it. :grin2:


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

That Cena commercial is so dope. That should be his damn theme music . FUCK


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Why not? He needs a reason to be mad. He needs a reason to turn his back on the fans. Simply he needs a reason to turn heel and that was the reason. Nobody cared about his boring Harry Potter gimmick. And cause he knows it is true he delivered it with passion.
> 
> As for the allegedly weak end.
> 
> ...


You never acknowledge your weaknesses like that on TV, the promo works just fine without ever saying "You think I'm bland". That's just internet-pandering crap, for the WWE itself to tell the audience "Yes, we think he's bland and that's why we didn't push him. And now it's his gimmick."


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Suddenly Bo Dallas is a good guy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's time for the second hour Jobber tag team extravaganza!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Shining Stars + Darren Young + and Bo Dallas = Channel changing time


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bo Dallas is a face now? :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

THEY'RE STILL RUNNING MAKE DARREN YOUNG GREAT AGAIN? FOR FUCK'S SAKE


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun saving us from this match :lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Dat pop for BRAUN


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

THANK FUCK


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Strowman


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The crowd popped for Braun :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That pop for Braun though


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OH SHIT, HE HIT HIM WITH THE CHRISTMAS TREE!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love the booking of Strowman. He's doing God's work and interrupting all of the jobber matches that we don't give a fuck about. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowgie is becoming the best part of Raw every week.:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAUN


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So it's December 27 and they have Christmas decorations and they're used on an attack? okaaaay

Well, good riddance, useless jobbers have to be squashed


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Suddenly Bo Dallas is a good guy.


Right? I thought he was heel. Not that it matters :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> What's crazy is Cass is doing that cadence in his promos on purpose. Why, I have no idea.


They do the same to Corbin. Baron cut an awesome promo on Talking Smack and sounded nothing like he does on SD. I don't know why they want to manipulate these guys' delivery. Cass is still nowhere as bad as some claim. He's just the big guy we know is in line for the big babyface push down the line which makes him public enemy #1 by proxy.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Strowman's Samoa Joe impression. Now we need a Dan Matha.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THANK YOU STROWMAN :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

thank you Strowman :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Strowman!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

Braun is the best part of Raw


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Strowgie is becoming the best part of Raw every week.:mark:


That's exactly what good booking can do because IIRC you were sh*tting on him not too long ago :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank You Strowman chants lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

now thats what i call charisma, you see that roam reigns fans, drink it in maaaaaaan


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Well, RIP Seth, Strowman's over tonight and you're going to get shit on.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

This booking of Strowman is exactly how they should have booked fucking Reigns lmao. Strowman is great. Hope he takes the strap from Owens asap.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Strowman is more over than Roman now


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you Strowman


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The last people booked as well as Strowman were the Shield.

People love people who just kick ass. It's very simple.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

bye bye man looks like shit :lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Stephanie needs to get better security.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Godway said:


> Well, RIP Seth, Strowman's over tonight and you're going to get shit on.


They're just loosening Rollins up so the King of Kings can get as much babyface heat as possible when he pushes his shit in.


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

The best name they could come up with was Bye Bye man? Lol fucking stupid


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Those "STROOOOOOOOWWMAN" Chants were fucking amazing at the end of that segment.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Now do the same to Rollins.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Save me Smackdown.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Godway said:


> You never acknowledge your weaknesses like that on TV, the promo works just fine without ever saying "You think I'm bland". That's just internet-pandering crap, for the WWE itself to tell the audience "Yes, we think he's bland and that's why we didn't push him. And now it's his gimmick."


So what? Doesn´t mean he believes he is bland. Now he can show them otherwise. If he cannot give them a legit reason for his character change, why should they care about the bland guy turning heel? He gave them a reason. I tried to entertain you with my skills and you dare to say I´m bland, well F*** U. 

If he cannot prove them wrong AND make them care, his career is over anyway.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Notice how they keep putting Strowman in the ring with good workers like Zayn & Rollins to improve Braun in the ring? That's how you do it d*mmit, bookers can do things right when they want too.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

If only they booked KO like they book Braun, well, they used to, kinda.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(*Fuck my slow ass PC right now. Gonna restart. lol)


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Braun better kill Rollins


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Liger!Liger! said:


> If only they booked KO like they book Braun, well, they used to, kinda.


It's really sad what KO used to be..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun got some speed to be that damn big.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Cole said Rollins is a multi time WWE champion, he only had 1 real reign, and the other one lasted like 10 seconds. 

AH LOVE IT MAGGLE


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Strowman Smash!!!! Rollins go splat!!"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That Blockbuster from Rollins! The crowd seems to be into this 

The "Sami" chants :mark: :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Face fuckery... Lame


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

BEAT HIS ASS, ZAYN!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just fuck off wwe


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

That match was shockingly entertaining.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Sami Zayn sucks.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Braun just fucked over than fan.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Strowman knocked a fan :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat Strowman jog.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol Braun ran over someone in the audience


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

So the babyface is running away like a coward. Wonderful!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun/WWE about to get sued for running over that fan.:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Strowman with a front shoulder tackle to a fan! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Damn Strowman runs fast to be so big. :lol


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

Damn Strowman was hauling ass


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thanks jericho


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Strowman barging into that fan hahaha


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Strowman truck sticked a fan.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2J chants after the codebreaker.

Sami was over big, they really should have let Zayn stand tall.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

The gift of Strowman. Run'em over maaaaaannnnnnn!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Did Braun just devour a fan mid stride?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seth Rollins comes out and gets..................IT!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That made absolutely no sense...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollins has failed big time as a babyface.

Chicago cheering for Jericho.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So Zayn attacks Strowman, who was clearly winning, then flees? ISN'T HE THE FACE?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

man that was a blown fuckin opportunity! zayn got the biggest reaction of his career, and he just gave strowman a few light shoulder tackles into the ring post. if he hit a move or 2 in the ring, or even knocked him to the ground on the outside, the roof would have came off the building. zayn is a ring general, he should've just called an audible there. when u get the biggest reaction of your career, u better capitalize, because u may never get a reaction like that again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That's exactly what good booking can do because IIRC you were sh*tting on him not too long ago :lol


I absolutely was shitting on him.:lol

I was even marking for the hilarious way he was running through the crowd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My stream lost the sound...what is Owens saying?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Seth Rollins face run... :tripsscust


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Random stranger. LOL.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Owens is disgusting to look at


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Braun ran over a fan?

That's one lucky fan. I bet they get a shitload of merchandise from WWE tonight for the incident.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Strowman is so physical. That was a great match. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear all female WWE reporters with exception of Renee show no emotion during interviews, they are like robots


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

More "Reigns overcoming the odds" booking incoming. :eyeroll


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Slapping the taste of out people's mouth. Why are you stealing the Rock's material.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Braun ran over a fan?
> 
> That's one lucky fan. I bet they get a shitload of merchandise from WWE tonight for the incident.


Probably a bucket load of Bayley Bears


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Ace said:


> Rollins has failed big time as a babyface.
> 
> Chicago cheering for Jericho.


Seriously, do people really expect Jericho to get booed at this point?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's amazing.. Lately the only thing about RAW I care about is Strowman.. They have somehow through years of fucking nonsense booked him perfectly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Got a feeling tonight might finally be the end of JeriKO


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> It's amazing.. Lately the only thing about RAW I care about is Strowman.. They have somehow through years of fucking nonsense booked him perfectly.


 Jericho, Zayn and Strowman for me.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That whole segment was great. Braun still looks like a monster, Zayn got the reaction of his Raw career, and Jericho taking out Rollins with two codebreakers. Good stuff.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Am I the only one who'd like to see KO and Jericho freebirding the US Title?


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I love Sami Zayn.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Emma :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Still trolling Emma


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

WILL THEY JUST BRING EMMA ON ALREADY!

Damn. What's the hold up?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Did Gallows just shake Anderson's index finger? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"SHUT UP, SAXTON!"* :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anderson and Gallows about to be buried here by these 2.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now the Golden Mute..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

those fucking sing along lyrics my god


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Man at least Ghetto and Jado didn't book them this bad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Please come back Braun :sasha3*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Come back out Strowman please it's an emergency!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Strowman please comeback!!!


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

OH MY GOD, GOLDEN TRUTH HAVE SUBS FOR THEIR THEME? 

AMAZING :lmao


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

This guy needs to be fired ASAP


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I miss the old lyrics.

I be skippin' de jumpin'
Booodaboo competition
cbhfjhcjhvjjvjvhthbjvj magician
What's up?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

R-Truth wrestling in the white foams.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Golden Truth's entrance is one of those things that fucking sucks the first time you see it, then still manages to get more embarrassing each time you see it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PanopticonPrime said:


> The gift of Strowman. Run'em over maaaaaannnnnnn!








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813582284095766528


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At this rate Baeton and Billie will debut on the main roster before Emma


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wwe is really trying to get gallows and anderson heat. i think the fact that they're both bald and have similar facial hair is costing them. one bald, one non bald would add personality.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

R Truth changed his gear for the first time in 10 years?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Meh.. TNA finish.. Lame as fuck


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

They actually won! :wtf


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Club needed a non-clean victory over Golden Truth.

Sad.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dar perving up on everyone


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Noam Dar out there spitting game.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Club actually got a win? Good for them.

Edit: Nice! Rich Swann is coming out now. That also means that Austin Aries can return to commentary


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking Dar flirting with Dana :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

Way to lower his standards


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn. Dana in those jeans. :homer


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

NOAM DAR! I get my Christmas fuckery after all!  :mark:


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> At this rate Baeton and Billie will debut on the main roster before Emma


The Young Bucks are going to debut in the WWE before Emmalina.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana is indeed a goddess.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Noam Dar with a Casanova gimmick is great.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So ladies and gentlemen, your Cruiserweights on Raw are here for romance angles with the B level divas. (Y)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> So ladies and gentlemen, your Cruiserweights on Raw are here for romance angles with the B level divas. (Y)


Well the CW division are the new Divas Division.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

My boy Noam gettin his dick wet. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> I miss the old lyrics.
> 
> I be skippin' de jumpin'
> Booodaboo competition
> ...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RIP fan.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> My boy Noam gettin his dick wet. :lmao


unk4


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> NOAM DAR! I get my Christmas fuckery after all!  :mark:


I hope he does his titty squeezing taunt tonight. Though if he tries to go Dana Brooke-size with it, he might tear some tendons in his hands.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody else sing "John Cena suuuuuuucks" to the tune of the violin?

No? Just me?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Erik. said:


> RIP fan.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm loving this remixed Cena theme. Would love to hear it in full.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I hate Cena, but the return promo is pretty dope.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What exactly is this Wild Card Finals thing on SD?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Fuck off with this "Wild Card" shit.. No one knows what it even means..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This is the time of the evening where we shuck and jive. :dance.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> What exactly is this Wild Card Finals thing on SD?


There literally wasn't anything Wild Card on Smackdown, no tournament or anything. Then they randomly started saying it's the Wild Card finals. Bryan even called it out on Talking Smack for making no sense.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> What exactly is this Wild Card Finals thing on SD?


I feel like it's just a way to say all the titles are on the line :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the dancing gimmick. It's very original :serious:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daivari works better with Muhammad Hassan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown hasn't even aired and already is better than this RAW

Harper holding one of the titles in that graphic :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Swann looking a little rapey at the end there.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Aries with the casual racism that we should be getting out of heel commentators.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He loves to entertain :cole


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They changed the ring ropes for a squash.. Can we please stop the purple shit?


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

There isn't a single match on that Smackdown promo that interests me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Anybody else sing "John Cena suuuuuuucks" to the tune of the violin?
> 
> No? Just me?


*"JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUCKS!"*


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

There's something a bit deranged about Swann's compulsive dancing coupled with that thousand yard stare.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That kid with the TJP shirt can't handle this


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what exactly is the point of changing the ring ropes and ring for that glorified jobber match, thats beyond pathetic


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This guy is lame as fuck.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Got em. Good job Swann.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> What exactly is this Wild Card Finals thing on SD?


I'm not sure and I've actually been watching Smackdown.. oh wait.. I think it's because of the injury to Ryder.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

southrnbygrace said:


> There isn't a single match on that Smackdown promo that interests me.


Same here.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is this promo :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These fucking wrestling promos man..... :kobefacepalm


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

just give Neville the belt and let him hold it indefinitely.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Swann should have called Neville a jive turkey.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I already love how Neville has managed to make the Red Arrow into something sinister. His demeanor is totally selling this turn, great great work.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The best part about that promo was the interview lady.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That bump Swann took yeez, kinda deserved that for that that joke, that was sufferin' succotash level of bad


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

They really need to stop having people squash Swann in non-match segments.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The best part about that promo was the interview lady.


Charly Caruso is just :banderas


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Goldberg is on the RR and WWE is proud of putting that over. Really? He says Brock is last and now he's gonna wrestle 29 other guys?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> This is the time of the evening where we shuck and jive. :dance.


Sounds like some Street Fighter shit. lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

not renee is cute, but she has no personality.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shove your tongue down her throat Davari. Be a man


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow. Jack with the biggest pop of the CW division.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jack Gallagher looking appropriately dapper tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jack is just great.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jack Gallagher entertains me :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Gallagher! :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Gallagher is awesome :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jack Gallagher=everything the Vaudevillains wanted to be and more.*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Fucking glove slapped!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Gallagher is absolutely incredible. Why have he and Jericho not interacted yet? :maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Jack Gallagher

Charly with the mouth open at the end of the segment :book


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They need to run with Jack Gallagher. Dude has an outstanding character that actually has some dimensions to it. His manner of speech, his look, his wrestling, it all comes together beautifully.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol 

That was... exquisite.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

One on one with the Dapper one.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so another rematch tomorrow, world wrestling rematches, monday night rematch, tuesday night rematchdown and rematch 205 live


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

What the hell was that¡? Was actually the funniest part of that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*gets glove-slapped by Jack Gallagher*

(Pauses for 5 seconds)

Ariya Daivari: "What the hell was that?" 

:lmao


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay. Jack Gallagher is officially one of my favorite wrestler in WWE Today. They need push that man to the fucking moon. He literally is one of the best characters they have today.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Graves set that up like he has to win or he goes to Smackdown. I'm disappointed.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I've been a defender of the cruiserweight division, so I just want to point out that 3 of the best characters on Raw right now are cruisers. Gallagher, Neville, and Kendrick are so much more interesting than a lot of the regular Raw roster, including some top guys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeez Owens look fatter than before.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Like a fist depends on water"

What the fuck does that even mean>?34???


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Highlight of Raw 

Steph shitting on Cm Punk


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Reigns still gets booed, holy shit this guy is worthless.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How does someone with such a great look like Roman have such little presence when he walks out?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I have the hugest charisma-boner right now.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jesus. Reigns isn't even getting his usual high pitched pops.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Reigns still gets booed, holy shit this guy is worthless.


He's not worthless, there's definitely a lot of value in him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Owens/Reigns = Cena/Rollins :lol This is so sad and pathetic. 

The shark tank match is like a modern equivalent of Judy Bagwell on a pole. Way to make Jericho an even bigger parody.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Not enough fucks to give about this obvious bullshit ending match


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please Owens.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Reigns still gets booed, holy shit this guy is worthless.


he is in chicago :draper2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LISTEN TO THE CROWD!!! SO MUCH "CHARISMA" FROM ROMAN


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"LETS GO ROMAN! ROMAN SUCKS!" He's made it brothers roud*


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

If Roman Reigns gets booed so much why do they keep trying to force him on the fans?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Like I said before the more that people start to accept Roman is the guy the better it will be for your long term health.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So either KO loses to Roman tonight or he loses to Roman @ the Rumble. Heck, why not both :vince2


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Liger!Liger! said:


> So either KO loses to Roman tonight or he loses to Roman @ the Rumble. Heck, why not both :vince2


Hahaaha...

I can see that happening.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jason Golden said:


> If Roman Reigns gets booed so much why do they keep trying to force him on the fans?


Cause he still has a huge demographic behind him still. He is also the #3 merch seller in the company


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Like I said before the more that people start to accept Roman is the guy the better it will be for your long term health.


glove-slaps you like Gallagher


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> glove-slaps you like Gallagher


Gallagher would agree with me.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Jeez Owens look fatter than before.


Maybe he's not wearing the spandex singlet underneath his shirt and shorts that stuffs everything in.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Like I said before the more that people start to accept Roman is the guy the better it will be for your long term health.


I'd suggest adding more fresh fruit and veggies to your diet, but that's just me aige


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Jeez Owens look fatter than before.


"Yes."


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

upper cut followed by a superman punch followed by a driveby followed by a superman punch followed by a superman punch followed by a spear.

thats the comeback move sorted for tonight


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> I'd suggest adding more fresh fruit and veggies to your diet, but that's just me aige


That too. 

Im talking more of a mental health.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> glove-slaps you like Gallagher


Don't bother with him he's has a plaque on his chin that's says reserved for Roman's balls


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RAW is written on autopilot.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hey WWE its about time you start doing ringside VR seats for VR headsets, holy shit VR porn on the samsung VR is incredible


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Reigns still gets booed, holy shit this guy is worthless.


The overall theme of 2016 right* THERE *

#REGINS-A-MANIA #WWELogic







​


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *"LETS GO ROMAN! ROMAN SUCKS!" He's made it brothers roud*


Tbf, fucking TJP had the same chant tonight, so...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> That too.
> 
> Im talking more of a mental health.


Properly balanced bacteria in the stomach can lead to improvement in mental health as well!

We all have our things we do. some use guided meditation, some engage in S&M, some accept Roman Reigns as their Lord and Saviour. Mental health is all about what works for you!


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't stand Owens. He's gotta be one of the most boring and worthless champions of all-time. His "character / gimmick" (whatever the hell that's supposed to be) is about as bland as I've ever seen from a champion. His look also leaves a lot to be desired. I can't believe someone gave him a championship run.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Liger!Liger! said:


> So either KO loses to Roman tonight or he loses to Roman @ the Rumble. Heck, why not both :vince2


This is a blatant redux of Rollins/Cena, where Rollins was just an enhancement talent for Cena, which is basically what Owens is for Roman. Rollins DID technically beat Cena for the US belt with the assist from Jon Stewart :lol but also lost to him on RAW like 200 times, and jobbed the belt back to him. It was all just a method to get Cena back over with the fans by keeping him away from the main belt.  And exactly what they're doing with Reigns here.

Never mind how awful it makes the WWE Champion look having to chase the US Champion.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> Don't bother with him he's has a plaque on his chin that's says reserved for Roman's balls


Truth hurts. Romans the guy weather you like it or not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Tbf, fucking TJP had the same chant tonight, so...


*It damn sure didn't go this long :mj*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz or Luke Harper should be fighting for the WWE championship. Not those 2 bums Ziggler and Corbin.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Cause he still has a huge demographic behind him still. He is also the #3 merch seller in the company


Source?

Any proof that shows that Roman is the #3 merch seller in the company?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Truth hurts. Romans the guy weather you like it or not.


Your delusions aren't truths hate to break it to you


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I just cant feel Owens as a main event guy. He just screams mid carder to me. And FFS KO has gotten fatter.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Was that camera angle really necessary in the middle of a match Dunn?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha punk chants


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

God, I hate these fucking headlocks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry Graves.. that tile isn't on the list of things important to Reigns..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Was that camera angle really necessary in the middle of a match Dunn?


Its their new thing during matches. I wish they would stop cause a majority of wrestling fans are butt fuck ugly.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> I just cant feel Owens as a main event guy. He just screams mid carder to me. And FFS KO has gotten fatter.


I am a KO mark, but even I can't see him as a ME guy because he loses every fucking match or wins with assist from Jericho.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Someone yelling MOONGOOSE MCQUEEN :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

reigns half-assing those clothesline.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *"LETS GO ROMAN! ROMAN SUCKS!" He's made it brothers roud*


Not tryna burst your bubble or anything but TJP of all people got that chant earlier. Not sure what this world is coming to..

EDIT: I guess Mordecay beat me to it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is always on fire during Reigns matches.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Someone yelling MOONGOOSE MCQUEEN :lol


Whoever did that needs a fucking medal.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> reigns half-assing those clothesline.


They've always been half assed


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!! :grin2::smile2:0


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Thread hasn't even eclipsed 800 yet.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, this match just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go, roman superman punch


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

bonkertons said:


> Not tryna burst your bubble or anything but TJP of all people got that chant earlier. Not sure what this world is coming to..


I´d love to know how many of these chants are real, cause I look into the crowd and most of the time I see nothing going on. I would not even put it past WWE to pipe in What chants, although they are fucking garbage and ruin every promo.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Meanwhile AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose and John Cena are/were having a match at MSG, let that sink in.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Knew he would kick out of that. Because fuck finishers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seen that finish coming a mile away.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

get this bollocks to fuck


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

same old shit

also Rollins has turned into the new Ambrose; he's basically Reigns' sidekick


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes Yes Yes Reigns wins!!!!!!!! And the crowd popped


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

because of course that happens.

we just can't have good things, can we folks?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, at least that means KO retains at the Rumble......right?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Same old shit 

WWE :gtfo


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I thought Rollins was taken out? He looks perfectly fine to me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Reigns on top... Shocker..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ROMAN WINS!!! WOOHOO!!!! :yay*


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins got destroyed earlier, then ran out like nothing was wrong and ate Jericho's lunch.

Glad to see there's consequences on this show.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol yep.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I.. I just can't anymore. fpalm


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL Suck it from Owens. Maybe it was the signal to the fans, cause Reigns was about to win.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HHH should have won that fatal four-way match for Reigns, not Owens.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brah these shield reunions with Rollins & Reigns always standing tall are ass.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Well, at least that means KO retains at the Rumble......right?


If that means a Jericho rumble win then yes I hope


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

And they wonder why no one likes the faces on RAW :|


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins sending a message to Triple H.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

What was up with Rollins' pedigrees tonight? Please save me Smackdown.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They are really playing with fire by buddying up Reigns and Rollins. It's gonna start hurting Rollins, if it hasn't already. The fans just booed the shit out of him.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

WHY THE FUCK TO THEY HAVE REIGNS AND ROLLINS BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF JERI-KO EVERY WEEK? KO IS THE CHAMPION! THEY ARE FACES! FOR FUCK'S SAKE, THAT'S WHY WWE NEEDS TO BRING OLD TIMERS TO SAVE RATINGS


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

Good ending to the night. I just wish this stupid crowd wasn't going for this Owens and Jericho nonsense. Reigns and Rollins are the faces here dumbos.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

What a joke of a title reign KO has had


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That's the second time i've noticed they cut the camera when Seth does the crotch chop lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Stephanie McMahon/Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns opening segment

- New Day vs Cesaro/Sheamus for the Raw Tag Team titles

- Golden Truth/Bayley/the Club backstage segment (due to the Club's heel move)

- Braun Strowman/Jeri-KO backstage segment

- Neville's post-match promo

- Braun Strowman/Stephanie McMahon backstage segment

- Braun Strowman destroying Darren Young, Bo Dallas, the Shining Stars, and Bob Backlund

- Charlotte Flair/Stephanie McMahon/Jeri-KO backstage segment (due to Jeri-KO's lines)

- Sami Zayn attacking Braun Strowman + Chris Jericho attacking Seth Rollins post-match

- Enzo/Cass/Rusev/Jinder Mahal segment + brawl

- Neville attacking Rich Swann post-match segment + attack

- Ariya Daivari/Jack Gallagher backstage segment

- Kevin Owens vs Roman Reigns for the US title


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How original. Reigns and Rollins standing tall. :eyeroll


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Well that was pretty generic. Also please end this buddy buddy shit with Rollins/Reigns. I saw someone make the comparison earlier to Ambrose, but at least that made sense. Ambrose didn't turn on Reigns with multiple chair shots to the back, and Ambrose didn't try to put Reigns' head through a pile of cinderblocks. 

This bromance makes no sense and it's making me hate Seth, which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Good main event match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw always ends with Roman/Rollins standing tall after one or both of KO/Jericho eat a spear/pedigree :mj2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I enjoyed Raw tonight. The crowd was hot for the whole show. 

Best of the show was Stephanie owning the Chicago crowd and burning CM Punk in the process.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> I've been a defender of the cruiserweight division, so I just want to point out that 3 of the best characters on Raw right now are cruisers. Gallagher, Neville, and Kendrick are so much more interesting than a lot of the regular Raw roster, *including some top guys.*


ahem


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not too shabby of a Raw this week.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Imma just say, Jericho has to be the fastest man on the planet. His theme hits, Roman turns around and Jericho is already on the ropes. Most guys arent even on the ramp when their theme hits....

Also that has to be the WORST pedigree I have ever seen. That was just terrible. If I were Rollins, i would pick Owens back up, and give him another proper pedigree.

And another Reigns and Rollins standing tall segment. Why does the WWE deliberetely forget these guys past. Rollins and Reigns should hate each other. Not be buddies. I wish, REALLY WISH, WWE actually put some form of effort into continuity or regular storytelling and not make their viewers seem like idiots who forget every thing. SO FUCKING GLAD Ambrose is not on Raw where he has to put up with this BS and help Reigns get over.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

On a good note for all those who didn't like the ending, the Cruiserweights finally got a really good reaction tonight.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

WWE is fucking KO's title reign just like they did with Rollins's. Either it's a dirt win or it's a loss, that's not how you book a fucking champion for fuck's sake.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I guess booking really does matter.

Owens is such a phat ******* now. Like seriously, he needs to just lose the belt and stick around the midcard where he belongs.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> I enjoyed Raw tonight. The crowd was hot for the whole show.
> 
> Best of the show was Stephanie owning the Chicago crowd and burning CM Punk in the process.


She was very, very cool with her pre-scripted line someone else came up with, in response to a chant everyone knew was coming.

Unlike Steph, Punk has earned everything he's got, and she'll never know that feeling.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


> same old shit
> 
> also Rollins has turned into the new Ambrose; he's basically Reigns' *sidekick*


More like a *HEAT*-shield.....get it *rim shot* 


#WWELogic #REGINS-A-MANIA 







​


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Liger!Liger! said:


> WWE is fucking KO's title reign just like they did with Rollins's. Either it's a dirt win or it's a loss, that's not how you book a fucking champion for fuck's sake.


Then you should hope that Reigns beats KO at the rumble then.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Well, at least that means KO retains at the Rumble......right?


I don't know. Ask Rusev.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, that was another horrible show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I've never seen Raw end like that before.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> She was very, very cool with her pre-scripted line someone else came up with, in response to a chant everyone knew was coming.
> 
> Unlike Steph, Punk has earned everything he's got, and she'll never know that feeling.


Scripted or not she still owned the crowd and burned punk in the process.

Also im sure she doesn't give 2 shits. Even she knows Punk will be back at some point. They all come back.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SureUmm said:


> They are really playing with fire by buddying up Reigns and Rollins. It's gonna start hurting Rollins, if it hasn't already. The fans just booed the shit out of him.


I noticed that, too. Rollins was up in the corner and Reigns wasn´t even in the ring, when the boos started. I mean it´s no surprise, when Owens and Jericho are always funny and vulnerable. They are classic babyfaces.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> Raw always ends with Roman/Rollins standing tall after one or both of KO/Jericho eat a spear/pedigree :mj2


...Did you miss last week's Raw or something? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I've never seen Raw end like that before.


 This is why you're better off having your favorites on the show opposite to Reigns, Balor and Rollins, you have no chance with those three around.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> Your delusions aren't truths hate to break it to you


Nope, that's only mine.

:reigns2


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This ShieldBros/JeriKO stuff is way too reminiscent of JeriShow vs. DX on every single show to end 2009.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> ...Did you miss last week's Raw or something? :lol


 A rare break from a boring Shield reunion. Was thrilled to hear it get booed again.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> Scripted or not she still owned the crowd and burned punk in the process.
> 
> Also im sure she doesn't give 2 shits. Even she knows Punk will be back at some point. They all come back.


...and Steph will pay him three million dollars per year on a part time deal, cause she emasculated all potential Punk replacements in the meantime. So in the end PUNK wins.:grin2:


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep.

Just like I predicted last week, there is no chance in hell Reigns is winning the Universal title. This is typical WWE booking. He's been given wins over Owens in the past few weeks, because he's not winning the big one when it matters. They've done this so many times now it's obvious. And the added gimmick with Jericho above the ring made it even more obvious.

Does Jericho have a genuine chance at winning the Royal Rumble now? If Reigns isn't winning, then the options for the Universal title are pretty limited. I have to say I don't mind Jericho/Owens at WM33 for the title if Jericho can get a Royal Rumble win. This guy has had a good career, and is a much better overall talent than the likes of Edge, Orton, Sheamus, and fucking Del Rio, but has yet to win a Royal Rumble. It should have happened in 2012 really, but even now is good. I wouldn't mind one last attempt at the title by Jericho as a sympathetic face even if he comes up short.

Also, now that I've watched a few Raws over the last weeks, I have to wonder what the hell some people on here are always on about. How the hell is Reigns not over? This dude gets the loudest reactions on Raw, and has a clear split crowd like Cena did. It's been like this on the past few Raws I've watched, and it's basically always been like this on PPV. I always assumed TV was different from PPV due to what people posted on here, but that's clearly not the case.

What fucking planet are some of you all on exactly?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> This is why you're better off having your favorites on the show opposite to Reigns, Balor and Rollins, you have no chance with those three around.


You do know if AJ was on Raw he be up there with those 3. AJ is lucky to have smackdown all to himself. Well that might change tomorrow with Johnny Boy coming back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace said:


> A rare break from a boring Shield reunion. Was thrilled to hear it get booed again.


kay2

Maybe you should stick to watching SDLive and not bother with Raw.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CWFan said:


> On a good note for all those who didn't like the ending, the Cruiserweights finally got a really good reaction tonight.


As the great William Riker once said.. "I'll be sure to note that in my log."


Which I suppose really isn't all that snappy without the context and the emotion.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> ...and Steph will pay him three million dollars per year on a part time deal, cause she emasculated all potential Punk replacements in the meantime. So in the end PUNK wins.:grin2:


Punk coming back to wwe means he lost. Cause that means he has failed at everything else he has wanted to do.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Good main event match.


Yes, it was.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813598002329710592



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!! :grin2::smile2:0


Awww, that's so sweet, Baby Girl.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> You do know if AJ was on Raw he be up there with those 3. AJ is lucky to have smackdown all to himself. Well that might change tomorrow with Johnny Boy coming back.


 AJ would be in the same spot KO is in if he was on Raw. It's clear he is perceived below those 3. Roman is Vince's boy, while Balor and Rollins are Haitch's boys.

I love SD and wouldn't mind seeing any of Ambrose, Miz or Cena taking the title. It gets boring having the same guys face off in the ME. Fans are already bored of the Roman and Seth show, that's why they get booed now, while the heels get cheered when they take them out.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Yep.
> 
> Just like I predicted last week, there is no chance in hell Reigns is winning the Universal title. This is typical WWE booking. He's been given wins over Owens in the past few weeks, because he's not winning the big one when it matters. They've done this so many times now it's obvious. And the added gimmick with Jericho above the ring made it even more obvious.
> 
> ...


Well Rusev vs Reigns was all one sided. Reigns won everything in that feud and he could do it again especially if it helps further the break up storyline with Jericho and KO. 

Tho there is a very good chance your right and Reigns does lose at the rumble and Jericho wins the rumble making him vs KO at WM for the title. 

In regards to your last paragraph. Its just plain denial my friend. Anti Roman marks just don't want to hear the truth and that they will make up any narrative to prove their point when we all know they are full of shit.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Good*
Stephanie is returning and owning that Chicago crowd
Charly Caruso looking hot
Strowman destroying scrubs for the 2nd week in a row
The Ravishing Russian Goddess is that green dress
Queen Charlotte and Goddess Dana gracing us with their beautiful and busty presence
Neville destroying that scrub Swann

*Bad*
Bayley getting mic time
Swann getting mic time
The main event match and ending
The Golden Truth and The Club


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I wonder if Owens beating Reigns CLEAN at RR could erase all the damage that's been done to him since winning the UC. I actually think it can, but it won't happen - not with WM season right around the corner. They need their "top guys" holding belts this time of year, and with the way they've booked Owens, they clearly don't view him as a "top guy".


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Scripted or not she still owned the crowd and burned punk in the process.
> 
> Also im sure she doesn't give 2 shits. Even she knows Punk will be back at some point. They all come back.


I don't mean to harp on you but WWE fanboy types are so weird to me, like how are you such a mark for a corporation? I guess it's the new fans coming of age when WWE is the draw instead of the wrestlers. And maybe part of a cultural shift, it's like we're back to the 80s where conformity and greed are admirable qualities, and wealth and popularity are the only benchmarks for success, mixed in with 2010s "muh mentions!" mentality.

As far as Steph, she owned no one. She contributes nothing to a business that has given her everything. She is the complete opposite of CM Punk, and anyone else who busted their ass and drew money for the company and got over with the fans, as opposed to forcing their presence on everyone because daddy has a monopoly she's set to inherit.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not tired of Roman and Seth. I'm sick of this version of Kevin Owens. I miss the Kevin Owens that was not afraid of a fight and was not this desperate beggar for a friendship with another wrestler just to get him cheap wins.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> AJ would be in the same spot KO is in if he was on Raw. It's clear he is perceived below those 3. Roman is Vince's boy, while Balor and Rollins are Haitch's boys.


AJ I would even put higher than Balor. AJ is just as loved by Vince has much as he loves Reigns and Rollins. AJ, Reigns, and Rollins are the top 3 guys Vince cares about the most in WWE that are full time.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> You do know if AJ was on Raw he be up there with those 3. AJ is lucky to have smackdown all to himself. Well that might change tomorrow with Johnny Boy coming back.


It's okay. We all know the one guy who is the true gem between both brands.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

With Reigns out of the title picture most likely, hoping for a WM33 card that looks like:

Cena/Taker - Headline
Styles/Orton/Wyatt - WWE title
Jericho/Owens - Universal title
Brock/Goldberg
HHH/Rollins
Ambrose/Shane

I don't know who they're planning for Reigns to face, but they can always do some kind of multiman match. While I think Reigns/Strowman could be a good match, I don't want Strowman to encounter that yet since it's only downhill from there. He's only getting going so they should save that for later in the year. That's a pretty damn good card if they can get it done. If Samoa Joe is coming up, then Reigns/Joe for the US title at WM33 could be a great match too, and a good way to debut Joe with a bang.

Anyway, really hoping Cena doesn't announce he's going for Styles at Royal Rumble. I feel like Styles is on the cusp of being cemented. If they can let him keep the title and defend it at WM33 successfully against someone like Orton and Wyatt, he'll be certified main event status regardless of what happens next. It's all about credibility. He may not be around for 10 years, but that's a solid 3 years with another credible main eventer and WWE desperately needs to establish as many as they can.

Right now, Reigns is basically the only real credible main event talent from the new guys. Rollins will likely be cemented when he beats HHH in a few months, and Ambrose is almost there. He just needs another 1 or 2 high profile fueds. With Styles, that'll make 4, and they're clearly planning on putting a rocket up Balor's ass which will make 5. By 2018, there might actually be a good amount of depth in the main event.

Cena/Taker can headline without the title. It's a huge match as it is. Even if the title matches are lacking, you've got Brock/Goldberg and Cena/Taker to make up for them.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> I don't mean to harp on you but WWE fanboy types are so weird to me, like how are you such a mark for a corporation? I guess it's the new fans coming of age when WWE is the draw instead of the wrestlers. And maybe part of a cultural shift, it's like we're back to the 80s where conformity and greed are admirable qualities, and wealth and popularity are the only benchmarks for success.


Im a mark for the truth. Lets just put it that way.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> AJ I would even put higher than Balor. AJ is just as loved by Vince has much as he loves Reigns and Rollins. AJ, Reigns, and Rollins are the top 3 guys Vince cares about the most in WWE that are full time.


 Nah, AJ will be brought back to Raw to put over Rollins and Balor before going into the mid to uppercard and retires a few years later. AJ won't complain about it as he isn't a mark for the business and will go with whatever Vince has planned like a good trooper.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Also, now that I've watched a few Raws over the last weeks, I have to wonder what the hell some people on here are always on about. How the hell is Reigns not over? This dude gets the loudest reactions on Raw, and has a clear split crowd like Cena did. It's been like this on the past few Raws I've watched, and it's basically always been like this on PPV. I always assumed TV was different from PPV due to what people posted on here, but that's clearly not the case.
> 
> What fucking planet are some of you all on exactly?


Yeah, Reigns gets the biggest reactions very much all the time and it is something that happens on a consistent basis be it on RAW or PPVs and not just a one time sort of thing. He has the split crowd and dual chants thing going for him. Boo or cheer the crowd seems at their most invested when he is involved.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Nah, AJ will be brought back to Raw to put over Rollins and Balor before going into the mid to uppercard and retires a few years later. AJ won't complain about it as he isn't a mark for the business and will go with whatever Vince has planned like a good trooper.


maybe cause they are the future of the company tho I don't see AJ putting them over for awhile cause right now AJ is on fire and Vince loves AJ.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

All hinges on tomorrow now.

Ain't gonna lie. That Cena return promo is sending all sorts of bad signals because it indicates he's headlining for a title at WM33, but I want to believe he's just going to annouce his entry to the Royal Rumble, and then fail like he should.

Give Styles a match with Taker at Royal Rumble, then an Elimination Chamber, then a successful defense against Orton/Wyatt at WM33. Then have him drop the title to Wyatt at the next SD PPV, who's assisted by Orton, and bring him back to Raw. They can spend a bit of time trying to elevate Wyatt and see if he'll actually get somewhere on SD.

They could always have Taker take the title from Wyatt at Summerslam, and do a big Cena/Taker rematch at Survivor Series next year where Cena wins to get his 16th title.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> All hinges on tomorrow now.
> 
> Ain't gonna lie. That Cena return promo is sending all sorts of bad signals because it indicates he's headlining for a title at WM33, but I want to believe he's just going to annouce his entry to the Royal Rumble, and then fail like he should.
> 
> ...


Cena is most likely challenging AJ for the belt at the rumble winning it, then defending it against Undertaker at WM cause Taker would be winning the smackdown chamber match to win a title shot


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

wwe9391 said:


> Cena is most likely challenging AJ for the belt at the rumble winning it, then defending it against Undertaker at WM cause Taker would be winning the smackdown chamber match to win a title shot


I'm assuming that too, especially after that goddamn advertisement of his return, but I got hope for now.

There's still hope as long as he doesn't announce he's challenging Styles at Royal Rumble. It's obvious he'll win if that happens, which then cements Styles being out of the title picture, because the obvious plan will be Cena/Taker for the title. But I'd rather not see that match for the title, because Taker will obviously win, and he doesn't need another title run. It's like 2009 again where he had no business being in the title picture.

Cena/Taker is an easy headline, and a good excuse for WWE to allow some other guys to be in the title matches even if they're not big matches on paper. The overall card will still be strong enough to make up for it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> AJ I would even put higher than Balor. AJ is just as loved by Vince has much as he loves Reigns and Rollins. AJ, Reigns, and Rollins are the top 3 guys Vince cares about the most in WWE that are full time.


True.

(Kinda off-topic, but an actor from the show, _Everybody Hates Chris_ died. For those who don't know, that's where the gif that I post every time AJ enters the arena on SmackDown comes from. lol)



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813564234592374784


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting a "Lets go Rollins" chant during the Braun match and cheered for his pedigree on Jericho at the end. Great job making Braun look like a million bucks in that short match and bumping around like 90's HBK.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Keep pissing 'em off, fellas. No "Rollins sucks" chants for this babyface, either. Even with trying to weigh Rollins momentum down by teaming him with Reigns. Loving it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck off with this Super Shield bullshit already.

Is there seriously a single fan in the world who enjoys these two just destroying Owens and Jericho every single week? I thought it was refreshing that Jericho got to lay out Rollins for a change...but nope had to end another show with Super Shield standing tall. So terrible, so awful, so bad, its the least entertaining bullshit I've ever seen in pro wrestling but because Vince adores Roman and Seth's HHH's little boy they just keep pushing this repetitive garbage every single week.

Braun Strowman, a green giant is the only entertaining part of Raw. And thats absurd.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zayn the most over babyface on Raw by a distance :mark:

It's finally happening :mark: :mark:



Rated R Maryse said:


> Fuck off with this Super Shield bullshit already.
> 
> Is there seriously a single fan in the world who enjoys these two just destroying Owens and Jericho every single week? I thought it was refreshing that Jericho got to lay out Rollins for a change...but nope had to end another show with Super Shield standing tall. So terrible, so awful, so bad, its the least entertaining bullshit I've ever seen in pro wrestling but because Vince adores Roman and Seth's HHH's little boy they just keep pushing this repetitive garbage every single week.
> 
> Braun Strowman, a green giant is the only entertaining part of Raw. And thats absurd.


 How Roman and his sidekick aren't the heels in this is beyond me. It's like two high school seniors picking on two year 9 kids.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Not too shabby of a Raw this week.


Decent show and ending. Can't wait until HHH comes back on screen. It's happening soon and then we can really kick-start this thing and piss people off even more.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Not the worst Raw ever, but still majorly clear that WWE are phoning it in for the holiday season. Some highlights, some meh stuff, nothing overly terrible.

WWE are trying so, so hard with this Shield stuff for Roman. It's not for Seth's benefit, almost feels like a step back for Rollins to be doing Shield stuff, whereas for Roman, the Shield was the only thing related to him that got cheered all night. I loved the Shield, and I'll probably still pop whenever they do a full fledged reunion with Ambrose. But this is a transparent, desperate attempt to get Reigns cheered.

Steph came prepared for the Chicago crowd, great burn on CM Punk.

Really liked the opening tag title match. Having Kofi and Xavier there was a good way to freshen things up and told a nice story of New Day trying a different approach after losing the belts.

Chris and Kevin... man, every segment they were in tonight had me in stitches. It's not the best heel work, but dammit, it's entertaining.

Strowman did well in his parts tonight too. "I'm multitasking." The match with Rollins was decent until Zayn got involved.

Good angle with Charlotte, Dana and Bayley. Okay, I liked it mainly for Dana's referee outfit. I don't see much value in her as a wrestler, but between this and dressing as a nurse, can we just make excuses for Dana to dress in different costumes each week?

Speaking of beautiful women, Emmalina got a brief voiceover. Progress!

Neville vs. TJP was probably the best reaction a cruiserweight match has gotten on Raw so far. The action wasn't any different to what we've already had from the cruisers, so it just goes to show what having characters people care about does for crowd reaction. Neville's done a nice job as a heel so far.

Can we forget about the stupid rule of each broadcast team having a black guy in it and have Austin Aries replace Byron Saxton permanently? God knows Saxton and Otunga don't have their jobs due to their abilities.

Enzo and Cass are in a horrible feud. They come across completely like heels. Enzo hitting on a married woman, then last week he got a beating after insulting Jinder unprovoked... I like both guys, but their booking is making it hard to.

Jack Gallagher is amazing.

Nice TV main event. We won't remember it in a few weeks, but both Reigns and Owens came to work. I wish they got a feud without Jericho and Rollins attached, they have good chemistry.

Goldberg next week, and a Last Man Standing match. Looks like WWE will gear up for the Rumble starting next Monday.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Decent show and ending. Can't wait until HHH comes back on screen. It's happening soon and then we can really kick-start this thing and piss people off even more.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


I know. I'm just waiting for the meltdown threads after every Raw leading up to WM regarding Seth and when HHH returns. It's going to be great. Even tonight all the bitching has been quite entertaining to say the least. But finally this feud is starting to progress, which is good.



Rookie of the Year said:


> Not the worst Raw ever, but still majorly clear that WWE are phoning it in for the holiday season. Some highlights, some meh stuff, nothing overly terrible.
> 
> WWE are trying so, so hard with this Shield stuff for Roman. *It's not for Seth's benefit, almost feels like a step back for Rollins to be doing Shield stuff*, whereas for Roman, the Shield was the only thing related to him that got cheered all night. I loved the Shield, and I'll probably still pop whenever they do a full fledged reunion with Ambrose. But this is a transparent, desperate attempt to get Reigns cheered.


100% spot on.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you guys tired of these shield geeks yet or no?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

"If you Could keep that up for 2 minutes and.15 seconds, you'd last one second longer than Punk did."

:lmao thanks for the very rare laugh Stephers.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Fuck off with this Super Shield bullshit already.
> 
> Is there seriously a single fan in the world who enjoys these two just destroying Owens and Jericho every single week? I thought it was refreshing that Jericho got to lay out Rollins for a change...but nope had to end another show with Super Shield standing tall. So terrible, so awful, so bad, its the least entertaining bullshit I've ever seen in pro wrestling but because Vince adores Roman and Seth's HHH's little boy they just keep pushing this repetitive garbage every single week.
> 
> Braun Strowman, a green giant is the only entertaining part of Raw. And thats absurd.


There's no point in even sticking around for the main event anymore. Someone from the Shield is going to beat the fuck out of whoever they're facing. I mean who cares anymore.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Fuck off with this Shield bullshit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Instead of showing this shit, why couldn't they just have televised the MSG show :mj2


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Not even 100 pages of discussion on a RAW thread. I have seen it all now. 

Man, I am not enjoying seeing Roman Reigns and Rollins stand tall above the heels thing. It's not fun. Did I enjoy seeing Triple H and HBK basically bury everyone in their path during their reunion DX tour either? No. All of this is making Reigns and Rollins look like heels instead. Speaking of looking like heels, Enzo has been booked to look like a heel in his feud with Rusev and now I'm confused on who to root for. Why should I hate Jinder Mahal again? 

Charlotte is back to using Dana Brooke to help her win matches. Should've saw that coming against Bayley. Neville got my attention with his post-match promo mentioning about his accent as a problem. Wonder if Kevin Dunn wrote his promo. Dunn hates Becky Lynch's accent. This booking of Braun Stroman has sorta grown on me. That pop Sami Zayn got for interfering the Stroman/Rollins match was nice. The only other highlight I enjoyed was Stephanie's shot at the Chicago crowd for continuing to chant for one that guy who lost in the UFC.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

^ On the subject of Neville's accent, I don't think I've ever actually heard anybody insult him for his accent :lol I think his accent is cool tbh. Good promo from him, this turn has completely refreshed him (Y)

I have to give Stephanie credit for that Punk shutdown lol, the Punk chants are so annoying now, I'm glad she said that. Get over it Chicago, he's been gone almost 3 years now. Time to move on.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> There's no point in even sticking around for the main event anymore. Someone from the Shield is going to beat the fuck out of whoever they're facing. I mean who cares anymore.


That's not even an exaggeration or hyperbole, that's 100% truth. Every single week. Couldn't even let Jericho get the last laugh on Seth once, or make KO look even remotely like a Champ.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Well KO and Jericho had the last laugh last week, so you knew they were going to trade for this week. 

*sigh*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

'The fuck out my way'


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

At least this time we didn't have to suffer another slow, boring and lethargic match of Chris Jeric-old.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> At least this time we didn't have to suffer another slow, boring and lethargic match of Chris Jeric-old.


Says the mark for the oldest, slowest, boringest, most lethargic guy on the roster.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> At least this time we didn't have to suffer another slow, boring and lethargic match of Kane.


Don't worry, it's SD tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have to give Stephanie credit for that Punk shutdown lol, the Punk chants are so annoying now, I'm glad she said that. Get over it Chicago, he's been gone almost 3 years now. Time to move on.


She's probably been working on that line since the last time they were in Chicago. Cos there's no fucking way she pulled that out of her ass on the spot. Reminds me of George Costanza's 'jerk store' comeback. 

Also just have to ask, since the twat brought it up, how the fuck long would _she_ last. I say Rousey would break her own tap-out record on her.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The Cleaner said:


> Says the mark for the oldest, slowest, boringest, most lethargic guy on the roster.





Brock said:


> Don't worry, it's SD tonight.


Don't feed the troll, guys.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Who would have thought Seth Rollins would get laid out and Sami Zayn would make the save? Sort of. 

Bayley is gonna need more mic time if she's gonna get better so fuck all the haters who complain every time she grabs a mic. 

Don't know why they gave us Roman v. Owens again. I've seen Roman beat Owens twice already so why would I want to see this match next month on PPV?

Neville is the king of the cruiserweights so of course he had to cheat to beat MegaMan boy.


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Roman haters trying to hard
By and far the loudest reaction from the crowd


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Can someone please explain to me the logic of having the HEEL lose via "screwy finish?" Like they did it with Becky and Alexa not long ago, and now they did it with Charlotte here (and it makes even LESS sense here). Like if you want to build Bayley up as a legit contender, don't immediately start tainting her wins.

Also that Bayley/Goldust segment was really nice. And then Vince had to go and ruin it because he cannot let ANYTHING just be sweet and nice these days, ugh.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't wait until the whole KO/Jericho crap is over. I'm about as tired of it as I am the Ellsworth crap on SDL. Let's just have Reigns beat KO at RR with Jericho's interference and then the two of them can at least beat each other up while being annoying. 

It's time to have a UC champ who looks like a champ, not the champion eater at Joe's Crab House.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Can someone please explain to me the logic of having the HEEL lose via "screwy finish?" Like they did it with Becky and Alexa not long ago, and now they did it with Charlotte here (and it makes even LESS sense here). Like if you want to build Bayley up as a legit contender, don't immediately start tainting her wins.
> 
> Also that Bayley/Goldust segment was really nice. And then Vince had to go and ruin it because he cannot let ANYTHING just be sweet and nice these days, ugh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SkipMDMan said:


> I can't wait until the whole KO/Jericho crap is over.


I am also beyond tired of it at this point.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Looks like a meh show, apart from Stephanie owning the Chicago crowd...


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

KO going into Mania as Universal Champion is embarrassing.

I like the guy but he's booked so poorly it makes the title look like a joke. At this rate I'd have Jericho beat Reigns for the US title (unclean off course) with Roman then taking the Universal title at the Rumble. 

Jericho/Owens can have their feud but for the secondary title with Owens being jealous and turning on him, and Reigns can go onto Mania and face Strowman/Zayn, just someone different!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Think it's time for Ziggles to turn heel. There's nothing left for him as a face.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

What was up with Braun's coke sniffle?


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

OH MY FUCKING GOD. If I hear that doucherod Saxton say "it's time for the wacky, wavy, inflatable, arm-flailing tube men!" one more time I'm going to punch my TV in the throat.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

I love how Goro aka Braun Strowman keeps destroying everything in his path.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> Notes from the 12/26 Raw tapings in Chicago. They drew a sellout crowd of 11,000. Really for Raw in Chicago the day after Christmas, anything less than a sellout would be a disappointment. It was not the usual hot Chicago crowd at all. Really, after the opening segment when Stephanie shut down the C.M. Punk chants and then teased the crowd with Ambrose coming and a Shield reunion, and then making fun of the fans for popping for it, they never fully came back again. Really, there was nothing on the show all that worthy of a huge reaction anyway. The show was just there. For Main Event, Lince Dorado pinned Nese in a solid match with a shooting star press. The crowd was into the high spots. O’Neil pinned Axel with the Clash of the Titus. C.M. Punk chants were big in this match.
> 
> The show opened with Stephanie out, which led to loud “C.M. Punk” chants. One of the writers who actually watches UFC gave her the line, “If you keep this up for two minutes and 15 seconds you’d last one second longer than Punk did,” and she said that and shut the crowd down immediately. She was so happy and it did come off as brilliant. Rollins came out and started insulting HHH, asking Stephanie if she got him a new leather jacket or new NXT jammies, but what she needed to get him was his manhood back. She said, “When you go low, I go high,” which got booed. Michelle Obama came up with that line but Hillary Clinton used it regularly during the campaign. Rollins said that HHH used to be one of the baddest dudes around here and he came to Chicago for a fight, but HHH isn’t here. Well he is, but he isn’t until football season is over. Then Rollins wanted a match with Strowman. Reigns came out and he wanted a match with Strowman. Reigns was booed like crazy of course. They first argued over who should get Strowman and fans started chanting for Punk again. Rollins then brought up going to their old ways, teaching him a lesson the way they used to teach others lessons Shield style. So once they started talking about The Shield, Reigns was cheered. They talked about going to the back, giving him a power bomb and bringing him back out for another power bomb. Stephanie noted that Smackdown was in this building the next night so Ambrose is around (well, he was in New York) and pushed the idea of a Shield reunion and led the crowd in chants for it. Then he told the crowd how gullible they were and how easy they are to manipulate. The crowd never came back strong the rest of the show. She announced Rollins vs. Strowman, and Reigns defending the U.S. title against someone of her choosing for later in the show.
> 
> ...


----------

